# CPL - Ca marche vraiement ?



## pachys (2 Septembre 2008)

Bjr

je vis dans un maison de 2 étages avec un ordi au rdc et à l'étage. L'ordi à l'étage est connecté par cable au modem et je voulais connecter l'ordi du rdc par wifi. Hélas, le reseau est trop faible (c'est le 2eme opérateur que je prends : Alice puis ADSL, donc pas un probleme de modem), l'ordi en bas ne capte pas le wifi. Je pense que le plancher est trop épais.

Je pense au CPL, et je voudrais avoir vos avis pour savoir si ce systeme peut marcher là ou le wifi ne marche pas (ne risque-je pas de retrouver le meme bloquage, meme si j'ai bien compris qu'il s'agit de technologies differentes). Si oui, quel modele convient au mac ? J'ai reperé parex : BeWan PowerLine E200Plus

Derniere reflexion : prendre un cable de 15 m àbrancher directement sur le modem. C'est moche, mais si ca marche ? Je n'ai pas envie de depenser 100 E pour me retrouver dans la meme galere avec la CPL.

Vos avis sont les bienvenus.

Merci par avance


----------



## Pleinpopossum (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Quelques points : 

Le fait que tu ne captes pas ne dépend pas de ton opérateur mais du matériel d'émission / réception. Dans ton cas, si tu as essayé plusieurs box et que ça ne passe pas c'est probablement qui tu as trop d'obstacles / de distance entre ton émetteur et ton récepteur. Inutile d'insister sur cette piste.

La meilleure solution est et reste le câble éthernet. 15 m de cable pas trop pourri n'est pas un problème en ethernet. C'est la solution la plus fiable, la moins coûteuse et celle qui te garantira les meilleurs débits. Si tu peux passer par la n'hésite pas.

Enfin le CPL peut être une alternative intéressante mais j'ai lu ça et la que son efficacité variait d'une installation électrique à l'autre. Si ton install électrique est moderne tu devrais avoir de bons débits. Sinon ben c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je rejoins ce que dit Pleinpopossum.

Les résultats du CPL sont aléatoires du fait de l'état inconnu du réseau électrique de la maison.

Si tu as la possibilité de faire passer un câble entre les deux étages, mieux vaut carrément investir dans l'Ethernet. Pour de l'Ethernet 100Mbps, il faut prendre un câble de catégorie 5, et pour de l'Ethernet 1000Mbps, il faut utiliser de la catégorie 5E.

Avec une telle installation, il serait toujours possible de brancher dessus un point d'accès Wifi pour étendre le réseau sans fil à l'étage, si l'ordinateur devait être ensuite déplacé loin du câble.


----------



## pachys (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci à vous de m'avoir répondu.

Je vais en effet opté pour l solution ethernet, même si ce n'est pas très esthéthique.

Avez vous une adresse sur Paris, de preference le centre, qui vends ce type de chose au bon prix (il me faut 15 à 20 m). Y a t'il une reference exacte à donner (marque, code ?)

Merci encore

K


----------



## couillaler (3 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les résultats du CPL sont aléatoires du fait de l'état inconnu du réseau électrique de la maison.



hello,

je me permettrais même de rajouter que le CPL présente des risques non négligeables pour la santé par rapport au fait qu'il va utiliser l'ensemble de ton circuit électrique et qu'il va ainsi créer une énorme "cage de farraday" autour de vous tous et vous balancer plein de vilaines ondes électromagnétiques pas glop. Il y a des infos sur le net pour le reste et des instruments de mesures pour le prouver. On devinera que je ne suis pas un grand fan du wifi non plus   (les gens du criirem non plus )

Donc, vive l'ethernet blindé et pour le giga, je prendrai plutôt du catégorie 6 pour s'assurer des débits tiptop.... qu'on atteint jamais de toute façon )

Antoine


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2008)

couillaler a dit:


> par rapport au fait qu'il va utiliser l'ensemble de ton circuit électrique et qu'il va ainsi créer une énorme "cage de farraday" autour de vous tous et vous balancer plein de vilaines ondes électromagnétiques pas glop


Au niveau du circuit électrique, ce n'est pas tant l'effet "cage de farraday" que l'effet d'"antenne" qui est en cause, lequel permet à une partie de l'énergie à haute fréquence circulant dans les fils de rayonner dans la maison.

L'effet "cage de farraday", qui concerne toutes les parties métalliques des constructions (ferraillage du béton armé, poutres et poutrelles métalliques, canalisations pour l'eau, le chauffage, l'électricité et le téléphone), tend à concentrer l'énergie rayonnée à l'intérieur des pièces.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2008)

couillaler a dit:


> Donc, vive l'ethernet blindé


Sauf que le câble n'est très bien blindé que lorsqu'on atteint la catégorie 7. En-dessous, le câble n'est souvent que torsadé... mais c'est déjà très suffisant.



couillaler a dit:


> pour le giga, je prendrai plutôt du catégorie 6 pour s'assurer des débits tiptop.... qu'on atteint jamais de toute façon )


C'est mieux, cela est certain. Mais c'est un peu plus cher. Et puis comme tu le dis (on atteint rarement le débit maxi) ce n'est pas forcément utile.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2008)

pachys a dit:


> Avez vous une adresse sur Paris, de preference le centre, qui vends ce type de chose au bon prix (il me faut 15 à 20 m). Y a t'il une reference exacte à donner (marque, code ?)



J'ai vu qu'ils en vendaient chez Surcouf (voir ici pour les adresses). Mais si tu viens de loin, mieux vaudrait téléphoner avant pour vérifier que le matériel est dispo.

Bien entendu, on peut en trouver ailleurs, comme par exemple chez les "Chinois" dans le quartier de Daumesnil.


Pour la référence, j'ai déjà indiqué la catégorie minimal du câble en fonction du débit:
- Cat. 5, 5E, 6 pour 100 Mbps
- Cat. 5E ou 6 pour 1000 Mbps

Normalement, pour brancher un ordinateur à un modem-routeur il faut un câble *droit*, et pour relier deux ordinateurs directement il faut un câble *croisé* (la différence ne se situe pas dans le câble proprement dit, mais au niveau des prises qui sont montées à chaque extrémité). Cela dit, les ordinateurs modernes sont capables d'inverse les connexions pour s'adapter à l'un ou à l'autre.

Voici un exemple de câble (15 m, catégorie 6, pour 30&#8364 et en voilà un autre (20 m, catégorie 5, pour 20&#8364.

Si tu veux faire une installation "propre", tu peux mettre des fiches femelles murales à chaque extrémité de ton câble.


----------



## pachys (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci à nouveau pour toutes ces précisions.

Je suis passionnée de Mac mais loin dêtre 'technique'.

Vive donc es forums !

D'ailleurs je vais poster une autre question conc SFR/Thunderbird ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Septembre 2008)

couillaler a dit:


> hello,je me permettrais même de rajouter que le CPL présente des risques non négligeables pour la santé par rapport au fait qu'il va utiliser l'ensemble de ton circuit électrique et qu'il va ainsi créer une énorme "cage de farraday" autour de vous tous et vous balancer plein de vilaines ondes électromagnétiques pas glop. Il y a des infos sur le net pour le reste et des instruments de mesures pour le prouver. On devinera que je ne suis pas un grand fan du wifi non plus   (les gens du criirem non plus )
> 
> Donc, vive l'ethernet blindé et pour le giga, je prendrai plutôt du catégorie 6 pour s'assurer des débits tiptop.... qu'on atteint jamais de toute façon )
> 
> Antoine





PA5CAL a dit:


> Au niveau du circuit électrique, ce n'est pas tant l'effet "cage de farraday" que l'effet d'"antenne" qui est en cause, lequel permet à une partie de l'énergie à haute fréquence circulant dans les fils de rayonner dans la maison.
> 
> L'effet "cage de farraday", qui concerne toutes les parties métalliques des constructions (ferraillage du béton armé, poutres et poutrelles métalliques, canalisations pour l'eau, le chauffage, l'électricité et le téléphone), tend à concentrer l'énergie rayonnée à l'intérieur des pièces.



Pour les soit disant ondes du cpl, voilà un autre de mes messages :

http://forums.macg.co/4811516-post5.html

Dans mon cas personnel, le tirage de câbles ethernet aurait été laborieux et inesthétique. Le cpl et notamment la solution de Devolo  Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL est la solution la meilleure.
Autant utiliser les prises de courant. 
Voilà l'explication de Devolo :

"Question :
dLAN signifie-t-il que j'aurai accès à Internet par l'intermédiaire de la prise de courant ?

Réponse :
Oui et non ! Vous pouvez configurer le réseau de telle manière à pouvoir utiliser, par exemple, votre accès ADSL via toutes les prises de courant. Toutefois, la connexion Internet n'est pas établie par le biais du réseau électrique de votre domicile, mais par l'intermédiaire d'un modem ADSL séparé."

et encore :

"Question :
J'habite dans une très vieille maison avec de vieux câbles électriques (en partie sans conducteur de protection séparé). Est-ce que je dois m'attendre à ce que la technologie dLAN ne fonctionne pas chez moi ?

Réponse :
Elle fonctionnera parfaitement dans ce cas également !"


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Pour les soit disant ondes du cpl, voilà un autre de mes messages :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/4811516-post5.html


On lira aussi la réponse:

http://forums.macg.co/4811720-post8.html


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2008)

Le CPL marche _la plupart du temps_, c'est vrai.

Mais il serait faux de croire que le CPL peut _à coup sûr_ fonctionner correctement sur tout type d'installation.

Une installation CPL correcte doit utiliser des canalisations électriques peu soumises aux perturbations, se comportant comme de bons guides d'ondes pour la bande utilisée (de mémoire 1,6-30 MHz), et  isolée de l'extérieur par un filtre adapté. Il arrive malheureusement que la mauvaise qualité de l'installation et de l'environnement électrique ne permette pas une transmission suffisamment bonne des données, malgré la redondance et la correction des erreurs mises en oeuvre par le système.

Les difficultés logicielles résultant de l'utilisation de l'interface USB s'ajoutent parfois au tableau.

Ainsi, on ne compte plus les systèmes CPL retournés au magasin (à la FNAC notamment).


----------



## amo (7 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le CPL marche _la plupart du temps_, c'est vrai.
> 
> Mais il serait faux de croire que le CPL peut _à coup sûr_ fonctionner correctement sur tout type d'installation.
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Bien que je souhaiterais vraiment que ça marche, j'ai avec le CPL pas mal de soucis que je comprends pas et que par conséquent je suis incapable de résoudre.
J'ai mis en réseau (depuis quelques mois déjà) 2 mac en réseau : mon poste principal, un powerpc G5 1,8GHZ (version 10.5.4) avec un powerpc G4 800 MHZ par le biais du CPL (système devolo dlan 200) par Ethernet. L'installation n'a posé aucun problème : câble ethernet depuis la livebox vers un switch, câble ethernet depuis le switch sur le G5, branchement de l'adaptateur sur une prise (pas une multiprise), branchement de l'autre adaptateur sur le G4. Dans l'absolu, ça marche, sauf que régulièrement, sur le G4, impossible de me connecter à internet. Dans les préférences réseau, un message apparaît : "Ethernet intégré est activé. Il possède une adresse IP locale mais n'est peut-être pas en mesure d'accéder à internet". Je remarque également que le routeur n'est pas configuré.
Impossible de trouver un lien entre le moment où cela se produit et une situation qui pourrait perturber le système : cela arrive de façon aléatoire.
Toutefois je persévère car je n'ai pas beaucoup d'autres solutions pour installer mon réseau à distance et il est vrai que lorsque ça fonctionne, c'est plutôt confortable.
Donc, je persiste et signe et je décide de mettre un réseau mon 3è mac (powerpc 500 MHZ) ; alors là c'est la cata : je branche mon 3è adaptateur dans les mêmes conditions et impossible de me connecter, pas de routeur.

Je signale au passage que dans les préférences "partage", j'ai coché le partage internet sur les 3 appareils (option qui d'ailleurs se décoche sans que je ne fasse rien, et que j'ai pourtant verrouillée)

Alors mystère ! peut-être que quelqu'un pourra me sortir de cette impasse !


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le CPL marche _la plupart du temps_, c'est vrai.Mais il serait faux de croire que le CPL peut _à coup sûr_ fonctionner correctement sur tout type d'installation.



Je peux t'assurer que le réseau électrique de la maison de mes parents date des années 60 qu'il n'y a pas de terre et qu'immédiatement -en suivant juste un schéma dans la boîte- le réseau a marché avec une machine en OS X et une autre en OS 9.2.2. L'avantage du Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy c'est qu'il a un logiciel pour Mac ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas de tout matériel CPL et que c'est un matériel qui permet de réaliser un réseau quelque soit la nature du réseau électrique. Avant mon achat à la FNAC, j'avais vu une étude comparative de différents matériels et j'avais été sur leur site où tout est expliqué dans le détail.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Une installation CPL correcte doit utiliser des canalisations électriques peu soumises aux perturbations, se comportant comme de bons guides d'ondes pour la bande utilisée (de mémoire 1,6-30 MHz), et  isolée de l'extérieur par un filtre adapté. Il arrive malheureusement que la mauvaise qualité de l'installation et de l'environnement électrique ne permette pas une transmission suffisamment bonne des données, malgré la redondance et la correction des erreurs mises en oeuvre par le système.



Que veux-tu dire une installation CPL correcte isolée de l'extérieur par un filtre adapté ?
Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy permet de réaliser un réseau sans une installation électrique de dernier cri.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Les difficultés logicielles résultant de l'utilisation de l'interface USB s'ajoutent parfois au tableau.
> Ainsi, on ne compte plus les systèmes CPL retournés au magasin (à la FNAC notamment).



La documentation Devolo est très bien faite mais il a jamais été question de relier de l'USB à un réseau CPL. 
Si retours il y a à la FNAC, c'est que les acheteurs n'ont pas forcément acheté le bon matériel, qu'ils n'ont pas lu la documentation et qu'ils pensent que l'on peut rajouter de l'USB au Lan ou Ethernet.


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> Bonjour
> Bien que je souhaiterais vraiment que ça marche, j'ai avec le CPL pas mal de soucis que je comprends pas et que par conséquent je suis incapable de résoudre.
> J'ai mis en réseau (depuis quelques mois déjà) 2 mac en réseau : mon poste principal, un powerpc G5 1,8GHZ (version 10.5.4) avec un powerpc G4 800 MHZ par le biais du CPL (système devolo dlan 200) par Ethernet. L'installation n'a posé aucun problème : câble ethernet depuis la livebox vers un switch, câble ethernet depuis le switch sur le G5, branchement de l'adaptateur sur une prise (pas une multiprise), branchement de l'autre adaptateur sur le G4. Dans l'absolu, ça marche, sauf que régulièrement, sur le G4, impossible de me connecter à internet. Dans les préférences réseau, un message apparaît : "Ethernet intégré est activé. Il possède une adresse IP locale mais n'est peut-être pas en mesure d'accéder à internet". Je remarque également que le routeur n'est pas configuré.
> Impossible de trouver un lien entre le moment où cela se produit et une situation qui pourrait perturber le système : cela arrive de façon aléatoire.
> ...



Je te renvoie à un autre de mes messages : 

http://forums.macg.co/4802031-post2.html


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je peux t'assurer que le réseau électrique de la maison de mes parents date des années 60 qu'il n'y a pas de terre et qu'immédiatement -en suivant juste un schéma dans la boîte- le réseau a marché (...)


Le fait qu'un système CPL puisse fonctionner sur la majorité des installations (encore heureux, puisqu'on en vend) ne garantit pas pour autant que cela fonctionne bien dans _absolument tous_ les cas de figure. Et je ne dis pas autre chose.


Quant aux installations vétustes, elles ne posent pas nécessairement de problème. La raison des difficultés n'est pas là.


Par nature, une installation secteur n'est pas faite pour transporter des informations par le biais d'ondes à haute fréquence, pas plus qu'une ligne téléphonique n'est faite pour supporter l'ADSL. Les deux technologies ont d'ailleurs des similitudes.

Le CPL et l'ADSL ont été développés pour fonctionner sur des installations qui a priori ne s'y prêtaient pas du tout.

Les performances obtenues en utilisation réelle sont plus ou moins bonnes, et dépendent des qualités de l'installation, non pas du point de vue de leur usage normal (alimentation électrique pour le CPL, réseau téléphonique commuté pour l'ADSL) mais de celui de la transmission des ondes à haute fréquence.


Ainsi, une vieille installation pas aux normes pourrait s'avérer très bonne pour la mise en place d'un réseau, et une installation plus récente pourrait moins bien fonctionner de ce seul point de vue.

La raison en est que les caractéristiques nécessaires à une bonne transmission des ondes à haute fréquence sont très différentes de celles nécessaires à l'acheminement de tensions à basse fréquence, et que les perturbations gênantes ne sont pas de même nature dans les deux cas.

Les configurations de canalisations électriques réalisant (généralement fortuitement) des circuits d'atténuation HF, l'alimentation d'équipements générant des parasites HF, la présence d'éléments provoquant une distorsion des ondes HF, etc. sont autant de défauts que peut présenter une installation électrique normale.


Concernant la question du "filtre adapté", il s'agit d'un dispositif qui permet d'isoler le réseau CPL des perturbations provenant du réseau électrique extérieur. Cela permet notamment de ne pas être gêné par les réseaux CPL des voisins ni par les parasites provenant de l'usine d'à côté.

D'autre part, certains modèles de transmetteurs CPL n'ont qu'une interface USB. Comme je l'ai dit, ceux-là posent parfois des problèmes supplémentaires.


Pour conclure, le matériel a beau être du dernier cri, la documentation et les logiciels bien faits, si l'installation électrique ne se prête pas à l'installation du CPL, les résultats ne seront pas au rendez-vous.


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Septembre 2008)

Je rajoute que les dLAN 200 AV de Devolo permettent un cryptage en 128 bits. Voilà un copier-coller du site de Devolo.

Question :
Les appareils dLAN 200 AV disposent-ils de mécanismes de sécurité, qui protègent le réseau contre les attaques non autorisées de l'extérieur ? 

Réponse :
Oui. Bien entendu ! Les appareils dLAN 200 AV sont protégés au moyen de "AESpro 128". Il s'agit en l'occurrence de la combinaison d'un "cryptage 128 bits triple AES" avec verrou temporisé lors de l'entrée d'un nouveau mot de passe. Ce procédé protège votre réseau dLAN de façon fiable contre les accès non autorisés. Deux possibilités d'attaques seraient envisageables qui, grâce au cryptage AESpro, n'ont aucune chance d'aboutir. Pour rechercher la clé appropriée en vue du décryptage des données, on pourrait déclencher d'une part une attaque Brute-Force. Lors d'une telle attaque, toutes les combinaisons possibles de lettres et de chiffres sont testées les unes après les autres dans la puce. Vu le grand nombre de clés et un taux de transfert entre PC et puce de 100 Mbits/s max. (interface Ethernet), une telle attaque Brute-Force mettrait, en moyenne, 45 000 ans pour être couronnée de succès. Un autre type d'attaque serait l'interception de données brutes cryptées. Par le biais des données brutes cryptées, l'on pourrait en déduire la clé et ainsi parvenir à décrypter ces données brutes. Dans le cas de la technique dLAN, il n'est pas possible d'intercepter les données brutes cryptées depuis le réseau électrique, étant donné que la puce ne transmet pas de données cryptées directement à l'interface réseau. Dans la puce, le signal est non seulement crypté, mais également modulé directement, si bien qu'un éventuel attaquant ne pourrait avoir accès qu'aux données modulées. Ces données ne lui sont d'aucune utilité dans la mesure où il n'a pas de possibilité de modulation de retour.


----------



## amo (7 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te renvoie à un autre de mes messages :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/4802031-post2.html



Bonsoir

merci pour l'info ; mais quand je veux ajouter les autres adaptateurs, l'assistant ne les reconnaît pas


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> Bonsoir merci pour l'info ; mais quand je veux ajouter les autres adaptateurs, l'assistant ne les reconnaît pas



Tu as un poste principal le G5. Celui-là tu n'es pas obligé de le relier au réseau de dlan 200. Tu peux le laisser brancher directement sur ton switch et internet directement. 

Il faut relier alors ton 1er adaptateur dlan 2000 à un port ethernet sur le switch à nouveau. C'est lui qui permettra au second poste et au troisième d'être relié à internet.

Avec l'assistant tu devrais détecter le premier adaptateur. Il faut relever la clé du second adaptateur et du troisième. 
Faire le branchement des 2 adaptateurs. Puis continuer avec l'assistant rentrer les clés l'une après l'autre, puis mettre un code et le réseau va marcher tout en étant crypté en 128 bits. 
Les 2 machines sont reliées à internet au travers du réseau de dLAN 200.

Il n'y a pas besoin de cocher partage internet sur les 3 appareils.
Le logiciel le fera tout seul.


----------



## amo (7 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu as un poste principal le G5. Celui-là tu n'es pas obligé de le relier au réseau de dlan 200. Tu peux le laisser brancher directement sur ton switch et internet directement.
> 
> Il faut relier alors ton 1er adaptateur dlan 2000 à un port ethernet sur le switch à nouveau. C'est lui qui permettra au second poste et au troisième d'être relié à internet.
> 
> ...


En fait mon problème, c'est que je n'ai pas bien compris à partir de quel ordinateur je dois faire tous ces réglages (désolée !)

Mais cela dit lorsque j'ai essayé de rentrer les identifiants comme indiqué dans l'assistant, il ne les reconnaissait pas


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> En fait mon problème, c'est que je n'ai pas bien compris à partir de quel ordinateur je dois faire tous ces réglages (désolée !)
> Mais cela dit lorsque j'ai essayé de rentrer les identifiants comme indiqué dans l'assistant, il ne les reconnaissait pas



Tu fais les réglages à partir du G5.


----------



## amo (7 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu fais les réglages à partir du G5.


merci, je vais essayer de me débrouiller

mais comme je dois céder l'ordinateur, je ferai les réglages plus tard et te tiendrai au courant des résultats dès que possible


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> merci, je vais essayer de me débrouiller
> mais comme je dois céder l'ordinateur, je ferai les réglages plus tard et te tiendrai au courant des résultats dès que possible



Pourrais-tu m'éclairer un peu sur ton matériel :
Livebox (avec routeur intégré ?) et switch en plus ?
ou Livebox modem plus routeur et plus switch ???

L'installation que j'ai faite chez mes parents l'a été par l'entremise d'un modem-routeur comprenant un switch c'est à dire plusieurs prises éthernet. Il est de marque Netgear et a été acheté à la FNAC. Il a suffi que je branche le câble ethernet de l'adaptateur Devolo à une prise ethernet du Netgear pour que celà distribue l'accès ADSL au travers de toutes les prises de courant. Il suffit d'utiliser après le logiciel qui est sur le CD pour détecter (sans mettre la clé) le premier adaptateur (relié au modem-routeur) et de rajouter les clés des adaptateurs que l'on souhaite ajouter. Et de donner un code pour le cryptage du réseau.


----------



## amo (12 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Pourrais-tu m'éclairer un peu sur ton matériel :
> Livebox (avec routeur intégré ?) et switch en plus ?
> ou Livebox modem plus routeur et plus switch ???
> 
> L'installation que j'ai faite chez mes parents l'a été par l'entremise d'un modem-routeur comprenant un switch c'est à dire plusieurs prises éthernet. Il est de marque Netgear et a été acheté à la FNAC. Il a suffi que je branche le câble ethernet de l'adaptateur Devolo à une prise ethernet du Netgear pour que celà distribue l'accès ADSL au travers de toutes les prises de courant. Il suffit d'utiliser après le logiciel qui est sur le CD pour détecter (sans mettre la clé) le premier adaptateur (relié au modem-routeur) et de rajouter les clés des adaptateurs que l'on souhaite ajouter. Et de donner un code pour le cryptage du réseau.



Bonjour

Je ne m'y suis remise qu'aujourd'hui, d'où ma réponse tardive
Mon matériel :
Livebox routeur à laquelle j'ai rajouté un switch dlink (incontournable car en plus de l'ordi, j'ai 2 décodeurs télé qui fonctionnent à partir de la LB)
Au début j'avais 2 ordi (le G5 et le G3) dans la même pièce, donc j'avais constitué mon réseau uniquement à partir de la LV et du switch, donc pas de souci.
Ensuite j'ai récupéré un G4 que j'ai installé dans une autre pièce distante de 20 m de la LV et du switch, d'où mon recours au CPL. Le système comme je le disais fonctionnait sauf que je n'accédais pas toujours à internet. 
J'ai donc appliqué tes conseils en passant par l'assistant devolo ; aujourd'hui ça marche mais je n'ai pas encore assez de recul pour dire que ça marche en permanence. Mais je suis confiante car si j'ai bien compris, le fait que ma connexion ne soit pas stable venait du fait que qq s'introduisait sur mon réseau ; donc s'il est maintenant sécurisé, je ne devrais plus avoir ce type de déboires.

En revanche pour le G3 que j'ai également déplacé dans une autre pièce (également à peu près à 20 m du G5), il n'en est pas de même.
L'assistant ne reconnaît pas l'ID sécurity, mais je crois savoir pourquoi. Mon 1er réseau CPL fonctionne avec dlan 200 AV easy ; or l'adaptateur supplémentaire que j'ai acheté est un dlan duo dont le débit maxi est de 14 Mb.
Faut-il que je fasse un réglage supplémentaire pour que l'adaptateur soit reconnu dans le réseau ou bien faut-il que je change l'adaptateur ?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2008)

Très content de mon petit réseau CPL: Appartement ~70m2 ancien, électricité refaite il y a 5 ans, aux normes.
- Freebox
- 2 macs en Ethernet direct sur la box
- 3 macs en CPL via des Netgear 85. Ils ne sont pas wifi mais Ethernet. Entre 5 et 25 m entre les prises. Ils comportent chacun 4 ports Ethernet, c'est à dire que je pourrais connecter 4 machines sur chacun des 2 boitiers. C'est un peu beaucoup vu le parc informatique mais c'était le meilleur rapport qualité prix à l'époque de l'achat.
Nickel pour écouter de la radio sur le web, surfer ou copier des fichiers en réseau local.
En environnement professionnel, je passerai sans doute en 200. Je n'ai pas sécurisé le réseau, n'ayant pas trouvé dans la boîte de soft mac pour se faire. J'aurai du tout faire cabler en Ethernet à l'époque 
Très stable.


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> En revanche pour le G3 que j'ai également déplacé dans une autre pièce (également à peu près à 20 m du G5), il n'en est pas de même.
> L'assistant ne reconnaît pas l'ID sécurity, mais je crois savoir pourquoi. Mon 1er réseau CPL fonctionne avec dlan 200 AV easy ; or l'adaptateur supplémentaire que j'ai acheté est un dlan duo dont le débit maxi est de 14 Mb. Faut-il que je fasse un réglage supplémentaire pour que l'adaptateur soit reconnu dans le réseau ou bien faut-il que je change l'adaptateur ?



Je viens de regarder dans le détail le FAQ sur le site de Devolo pour toi. Tu ne pourras pas intégrer ton dlan duo dans le réseau dlan 200 AV easy. Il te faut donc acheter un autre adaptateur. Je te laisse le lien  sur le site de la FNAC :

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...CPL?PID=48966&Fal=1&fr=15&Ra=-53&Nu=&Mn=&to=0


----------



## amo (14 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je viens de regarder dans le détail le FAQ sur le site de Devolo pour toi. Tu ne pourras pas intégrer ton dlan duo dans le réseau dlan 200 AV easy. Il te faut donc acheter un autre adaptateur. Je te laisse le lien  sur le site de la FNAC :
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...CPL?PID=48966&Fal=1&fr=15&Ra=-53&Nu=&Mn=&to=0



Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos

Bonne soirée


----------



## jean marron (19 Septembre 2008)

Je vais simplement apporter un témoignage sur le cpl.

J'ai acheter il y a peu 2 adaptateurs cpl ayant chacun 4 entrées Ethernet.
Mon mac est connecté directement sur la prise, ma machin box également, et à l'autre bout de mon appartement j'ai connecté mon pc lui aussi directement sur ma 2de prise.

Que le mac soit allumé ou non, la connexion internet depuis le pc fonctionne normalement (l'inverse est vrai aussi).

La vitesse annoncé sur les blocs cpl est de 85 mb/s. Je n'ai eu aucune manipulation à faire tout a fonctionné normalement à la seconde ou les prises ont été branchés....

Donc oui le cpl ça marche si ton réseau électrique est un minimum aux normes.


OUI, le sujet a un peu dévié depuis le début du post, mais je voulais aussi simplement apporter mon témoignage et une réponse au titre du  forum ...


----------



## Harvey (19 Septembre 2008)

Chez Free, deux CPL branchés dont 1 sur un mac et c'est impec. ma fille est ravie; Moi je suis en wifi.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2008)

jean marron a dit:


> Donc oui le cpl ça marche si ton réseau électrique est un minimum aux normes.


:hein:

Désolé d'en remettre une couche...

Ça marche (et c'est tant mieux), mais la raison n'est pas celle invoquée à tort plusieurs fois depuis le début de ce fil, contre laquelle je m'élève.

La mise aux normes de l'installation électrique ne concerne que le transport de l'électricité 230V/50Hz et la sécurité des biens et des personnes. Pas la transmission des ondes de courants porteurs à haute fréquence : les installations EDF n'ont jamais été conçues dans ce but.

De fait, un système CPL peut très bien fonctionner sur une installation vétuste et hors norme. Mais un système CPL peut aussi ne pas fonctionner sur une installation pourtant bien aux normes.

Une vision plus réaliste permet d'avoir une compréhension correcte de la situation, notamment dans les cas où le CPL ne marche pas ou pas bien.


----------



## amo (28 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je viens de regarder dans le détail le FAQ sur le site de Devolo pour toi. Tu ne pourras pas intégrer ton dlan duo dans le réseau dlan 200 AV easy. Il te faut donc acheter un autre adaptateur. Je te laisse le lien  sur le site de la FNAC :
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...CPL?PID=48966&Fal=1&fr=15&Ra=-53&Nu=&Mn=&to=0



Bonjour

ça y est depuis hier, j'ai acheté l'adaptateur qui correspond à mon réseau. Ils sont maintenant tous reconnus par le réseau.
J'ai donc une connexion internet sur chaque ordinateur mais celle-ci fonctionne de façon irrégulière sur le G4 et le G5 et je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre pourquoi. Je ne parviens pas à lier ce défaut d'accès à internet à un moment particulier dans la journée ou à une situation spécifique. Je n'ai aucun problème avec mon installation électrique et celle-ci n'est pas vétuste.
La seule chose que je remarque, c'est que souvent le partage internet est désactivé (indifféremment sur chaque poste) alors que je verrouille les réglages. Cela dit lorsque je le réactive, je n'accède pas forcément à internet.

En attendant je fais avec, en espérant qu'un jour je trouve la solution !


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun problème avec mon installation électrique et celle-ci n'est pas vétuste.


Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, cela n'a aucun rapport.


Toutefois, il faut bien distinguer l'*accès à Internet* avec le fonctionnement du *réseau local*.

Chez certains opérateurs, les coupures momentanées deviennent récurrentes, à la limite du supportable. Depuis quelques temps, ce problème est très régulièrement abordé sur le forum. On obtient souvent un message d'erreur «_votre ordinateur n'est pas connecté à Internet_», ou bien un téléchargement qui traîne en longueur ou qui finit par échouer.

De toute manière, avec l'ADSL l'accès à Internet n'est jamais garanti à 100%.

Chez l'opérateur historique, le contrat d'abonnement stipule que:
- certains services ou sites web peuvent être inaccessibles, provisoirement ou définitivement,
- la ligne peut ne fonctionne que 97% du temps par période d'un mois,* soit un cumul de 21 heures d'interruptions mensuelles*,
- le débit descendant moyen peut chuter de moitié pendant plus d'une minute.

En ce qui me concerne, j'arrive régulièrement à mettre en évidence que les coupures d'accès à Internet surviennent au-delà de mon modem-routeur, qu'elles durent plusieurs secondes ou dizaines de secondes si je n'interviens pas, mais qu'un accès à l'un des serveurs commerciaux de mon FAI provoque le *déblocage immédiat* de l'ensemble des connexions refusées !!!


Pour vérifier si le problème vient du réseau local ou du FAI, je suggère d'utiliser un petit script afin d'interroger différents serveurs, situés notamment sur la box ou le modem-routeur (console d'administration), chez le FAI (site officiel par exemple) et sur le web (n'importe quel site indépendant).

J'ai déjà donné un tel script dans un autre fil. Il suffit d'adapter l'adresse IP de la console web de la box ou du modem-routeur (192.168.1.1 dans l'exemple) et l'adresse du site officiel du FAI (_ww__w.orange.fr_ dans l'exemple) à votre cas personnel.

En cas de coupure d'Internet, il suffit de faire tourner ce script afin de localiser la cause de la coupure.

Il y aura lieu de s'inquiéter du CPL seulement si le script indique que la box ou le modem-routeur n'est pas joignable à ce moment-là.


----------



## amo (28 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Toutefois, il faut bien distinguer l'*accès à Internet* avec le fonctionnement du *réseau local*.
> 
> 
> Pour vérifier si le problème vient du réseau local ou du FAI, je suggère d'utiliser un petit script afin d'interroger différents serveurs, situés notamment sur la box ou le modem-routeur (console d'administration), chez le FAI (site officiel par exemple) et sur le web (n'importe quel site indépendant).
> ...


Je galère !
J'ai copié le script dans l'éditeur de script du G5, je l'exécute, il me dit qu'Internet fonctionne ce que je savais déjà puisque je m'en sers actuellement. Rien concernant le réseau. En revanche impossible de l'enregistrer : je clique sur le bouton "enregistrer", il se grise, je veux fermer il me dit "erreur d'apple script : impossible de fermer le document tant que le script est en cours d'enregistrement", le problème c'est qu'il n'enregistre jamais !
Quand je le copie sur mon G3 et que je l'exécute, il me signale des erreurs de syntaxe (copié sur text edit puis word et transféré par clé usb)

Toutefois, il me semble que le problème vient du réseau car je n'ai *jamais* de coupures internet sur le G5 (poste principal), ce n'est que sur le G4 et le G3 que j'accède de façon très irrégulière à Internet. De plus lorsque je veux me connecter au serveur, aucun des 2 ordinateurs n'apparaît dans la fenêtre "réseau".

Enfin, lorsque la connexion au G3 ou au G4 est impossible, le réseau m'indique que Ethernet fonctionne mais que je suis vraisemblablement sur une IP locale (169.X.X.X)


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> J'ai copié le script dans l'éditeur de script du G5, je l'exécute, il me dit qu'Internet fonctionne ce que je savais déjà puisque je m'en sers actuellement. Rien concernant le réseau.


C'est normal. Lorsque Internet fonctionne, la liaison passant par le réseau local aussi, forcément.

Le script doit être lancé au moment où l'on n'a plus d'accès normalement à Internet.



amo a dit:


> En revanche impossible de l'enregistrer : je clique sur le bouton "enregistrer", il se grise, je veux fermer il me dit "erreur d'apple script : impossible de fermer le document tant que le script est en cours d'enregistrement", le problème c'est qu'il n'enregistre jamais !


Le bouton "Enregister" en haut à gauche ne sert pas à sauvegarder le script dans un fichier, mais à enregistrer à la suite du script en cours les manipulations effectuées par l'utilisateur jusqu'à ce qu'il clique sur le bouton "Arrêter" qui est à côté. Pour enregistrer dans un fichier, il faut aller dans le menu Fichier>Enregistrer ou faire Pomme+S.



amo a dit:


> Quand je le copie sur mon G3 et que je l'exécute, il me signale des erreurs de syntaxe (copié sur text edit puis word et transféré par clé usb)


Lorsqu'on procède de cette manière, il faut s'assurer qu'on manipule bien du texte brut, et pas du texte avec mise en forme. Les formats RTF ou Word sont à exclure.



amo a dit:


> Toutefois, il me semble que le problème vient du réseau car je n'ai *jamais* de coupures internet sur le G5 (poste principal), ce n'est que sur le G4 et le G3 que j'accède de façon très irrégulière à Internet. De plus lorsque je veux me connecter au serveur, aucun des 2 ordinateurs n'apparaît dans la fenêtre "réseau".
> 
> Enfin, lorsque la connexion au G3 ou au G4 est impossible, le réseau m'indique que Ethernet fonctionne mais que je suis vraisemblablement sur une IP locale (169.X.X.X)


Il semble effectivement qu'il y ait un problème sur le réseau local. Le CPL pourrait effectivement être en cause.


----------



## amo (28 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Lorsqu'on procède de cette manière, il faut s'assurer qu'on manipule bien du texte brut, et pas du texte avec mise en forme. Les formats RTF ou Word sont à exclure.


Je m'en doutais (c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé la façon dont j'avais copié le script) mais n'ayant pas accès à internet sur le G3 à ce moment là, je ne pouvais me mettre sur votre lien et le copier directement, donc j'ai tenté le coup. Entre-temps, j'ai (oh ! miracle) pu me connecter depuis le G3 et le G4 et j'ai copié votre script directement dans l'éditeur (comme pour le G5) mais l'enregistrement (par le menu) m'a été refusé : erreur de syntaxe.

Une dernière petite chose : parfois j'ai une adresse 192.168.X.X sur le G3 et le G4 (situation rarissime) mais alors c'est le routeur qui ne correspond pas à celui du G5 et même en tentant de faire le réglage manuellement, ça ne marche pas !

Bon tant pis, je vais tout de même persévérer et comme je suis optimiste je suis convaincue qu'il y a une explication rationnelle à ce problème, je finirai par trouver ou obtenir une solution.

Merci en tout cas pour votre aide, même si ce n'est pas encore réglé, j'ai appris des choses et je garde précieusement votre script.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> Une dernière petite chose : parfois j'ai une adresse 192.168.X.X sur le G3 et le G4 (situation rarissime) mais alors c'est le routeur qui ne correspond pas à celui du G5 et même en tentant de faire le réglage manuellement, ça ne marche pas !


Deux choses à vérifier sur le routeur:
- que le routage est bien activé (sinon les ordinateurs peuvent accéder à Internet l'un après l'autre, mais pas simultanément)
- que l'attribution des adresses par le serveur DHCP n'est pas réduite d'une manière ou d'une autre (plage trop réduite, réservation d'adresses, sécurisation par adresse MAC...)


----------



## amo (3 Octobre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Deux choses à vérifier sur le routeur:
> - que le routage est bien activé (sinon les ordinateurs peuvent accéder à Internet l'un après l'autre, mais pas simultanément)
> - que l'attribution des adresses par le serveur DHCP n'est pas réduite d'une manière ou d'une autre (plage trop réduite, réservation d'adresses, sécurisation par adresse MAC...)



Des nouvelles de mon réseau

J'ai tenté une nouvelle manipulation
Chaque jour je me connecte sur Internet sur le G3 et sur le G4 et spontanément, je n'y ai pas accès. Alors j'ouvre l'assistant réglages dlan sur le G5 comme si je voulais ajouter un nouvel adaptateur et je vais à la fenêtre où on me demande le mot de passe du réseau que je renseigne et ensuite la connexion se met en route.
Bizarre car avant, lorsque j'accèdais à Internet de façon épisodique, je n'avais pas besoin de passer par cette opération.
Pour le moment, ça marche à tous les coups donc je ne vais pas m'en plaindre même si je ne comprends pas le phénomène. Ma priorité c'est d'avoir un réseau qui fonctionne.

Merci encore pour tout et bon week end


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2008)

amo a dit:


> on me demande le mot de passe du réseau


Quel mot de passe ? (ou alors quelle partie du réseau ?)


----------



## amo (4 Octobre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quel mot de passe ? (ou alors quelle partie du réseau ?)


Quand j'ai exposé mon problème, Jean-Miche m'a conseillé d'utiliser l'assistant réglages dlan fourni avec les adaptateurs. Je l'ai donc installé et j'ai entré l'ID sécurité de chaque adaptateur puis quelques fenêtres plus loin, j'ai entré un mot de passe pour le réseau.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2008)

Ok. Donc c'est clairement la partie CPL du réseau qui cause encore quelques soucis...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2008)

Illustration d'un autre problème rencontré avec le CPL : la connexion inopinée au réseau du voisin.


----------



## rizoto (14 Novembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Illustration d'un autre problème rencontré avec le CPL : la connexion inopinée au réseau du voisin.



Pratique pour l'ère post HAPODI :mouais:


----------



## amo (17 Novembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Illustration d'un autre problème rencontré avec le CPL : la connexion inopinée au réseau du voisin.


bonsoir

concernant mon problème, je dirais que ça va presque bien : pour une utilisation quotidienne, je dois recrypter le réseau en moyenne 1X par semaine
toutefois, ce n'est plus le mot de passe que j'avais choisi pour le réseau qui débloque la connexion mais celui de mon ordinateur principal (!?)
pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2008)

amo a dit:


> bonsoir
> toutefois, ce n'est plus le mot de passe que j'avais choisi pour le réseau qui débloque la connexion mais celui de mon ordinateur principal (!?)
> pourvu que ça dure !



Je te conseille de regarder dans le détail sur l'aide incluse sur OS X comment bien choisir un mot de passe. Change ton mot de passe sur ton ordinateur principal.


----------



## rizoto (11 Juin 2009)

Quelqu'un a t-il essayé de brancher un switch dérrière un boitier CPL?


----------



## Jacques Lafleur (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Le CPL est à mon avis l'alternative la plus efficace que je connaisse.
Cependant 2 restrictions:
La première: ne pas utiliser de filtre pour le CPL qui doit être branché sur la Box de quelque marque qu'elle s'appelle. Idem pour le second CPL bien sur.
Deuxième restriction: Les CPL ne peuvent fonctionner qu'à l'interieur du circuit d'un même compteur. 
Concernant la distance certains CPL ont une portée de plus de 200 mètres.
Enfin quelque soit l'endroit dans ta maison, même à la cave si tu en as une ça marche (attention pas en HLM)
Voila tu sais tous je peux t'assurer que j'en connais bien le fonctionnement j'ai du utiliser ce moyen de connection  pour une très grosse association disposant des ses bureaux à près de 150 mètres de son dépôt et ça marche aussi bien en réseau qu'en internet


----------



## rizoto (12 Juin 2009)

donc on ne peut pas mettre un switch derrière un boitier CPL?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> donc on ne peut pas mettre un switch derrière un boitier CPL?


En fait, Jacques Lafleur ne répondait pas à ta question.

Il dit seulement qu'au niveau des fils électriques, il ne faut pas insérer de filtres sur les boîtier CPL, et qu'il faut réaliser son réseau entre des prises aboutissant au même compteur.

Concernant ce second point, je me permets de préciser que ce n'est pas une règle absolue, et que selon l'état des installations, il est parfois possible d'établir une communication entre deux prises situées derrière des compteurs différents appartenant à la même phase (on en a eu un exemple inopiné sur ce forum). Pour éviter le brouillage du signal CPL, il peut être nécessaire d'installer un filtre au niveau du compteur. Et à l'inverse pour assurer la communication, il est possible de poser un pont HF.

Pour en revenir à ton problème, _a priori_ on _peut_ mettre un switch.

Je dis _a priori_, car assez souvent les constructeurs de matériel bon marché (et là je parle autant du switch que du boîtier CPL) s'autorisent à enlever certaines fonctionnalités de leurs appareils vis-à-vis de la norme sous prétexte que l'usage courant peut en faire l'économie. On en arrive donc parfois à des configurations particulières qui ne fonctionnent pas.

D'autre part, et c'est probablement aussi important, c'est la configuration de ton réseau et son utilisation qui vont déterminer le trafic qui traversera le switch et le CPL. On ne sait pas à quelle extrémité du CPL tu veux mettre le switch, ni quels appareils tu vas brancher sur ce dernier, ni les communications que tu souhaites réaliser entre eux.

Bref, tout ça pour te dire qu'*on ne peut pas vraiment répondre* sans en savoir plus, et non plus probablement sans avoir fait l'essai des branchements que tu souhaites réaliser (désolé :rose: ).


----------



## rizoto (12 Juin 2009)

Et bien, j 'ai un boitier CP relié au routeur d'une BOX et l'autre boitier relié a un mac. je souhaite brancher un deuxieme mac sur ce boitier. J'ai donc pense a un switch...


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

Euh, mais tu ne peux pas directement brancher deux macs sur le boitier ? (Chez moi, j'ai 4 ports Ethernet par boitier).
Si tu nous donnes le nom du boitier, on pourrait mieux aider. Rien sur le site du fabricant ? Pas d'email de contact pour le ST ?


----------



## rizoto (12 Juin 2009)

Ce sont 2 netgear HDX101 et le site de netgear n'est pas vraiment explicite.


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et bien, j 'ai un boitier CP relié au routeur d'une BOX et l'autre boitier relié a un mac. je souhaite brancher un deuxieme mac sur ce boitier. J'ai donc pense a un switch...



Il faut acheter un autre adaptateur en plus des 2 que tu as achetés précédemment. 
Je te donne un exemple avec le matériel que j'ai c'est à dire du Devolo
et des liens sur le site de la FNAC :

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-200-AVeasy-CPL?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0

et l'accessoire qu'il te faut :

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-200-AVeasy-CPL?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=4&Fr=0


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

J'ai le 4 ports Ethernet, même marque, même type, mais la gamme précédente, en 80, pas en 200. Pratique et c'était pas vraiment bcp plus cher.
Si j'avais une question, j'irai m'inscrire là (forums en français en plus) ou passer un tel là&#8230; c'est pas un tél trop cher en plus (n° Indigo 0,118 &#8364.



_Edit: marrant, Jean-Miche semble toujours répondre à côté, malgré le temps qui passe _


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2009)

Merci Teo, Apparemment il est possible de brancher un switch. J'en prendrai un au boulot la semaine prochaine pour essayer.

@Jean miche. Oui je pourrai très bien acheter un autre adaptateur mail il coute 4 fois le prix d'un switch


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Il faut acheter un autre adaptateur en plus des 2 que tu as achetés précédemment. (...)


Hum... Je n'ai pas l'impression que ça réponde à la question posée par rizoto, question par ailleurs intéressante à laquelle j'aurais aimé que quelqu'un arrive à donner une réponse.

Ce que veut savoir rizoto, c'est s'il peut brancher un switch à la sortie de son CPL Netgear HDX101, côté ordinateur, pour partager cette liaison avec un second ordinateur.

Proposer un second module CPL n'est pas forcément une solution intéressante, puisque :
- cela suppose la présence d'une prise électrique supplémentaire à un endroit déjà particulièrement encombré de ce point de vue (deux ordinateurs au moins) ;
- un module CPL supplémentaire coûte plus du double du prix d'un switch (exemple dans le même magasin),
- le module CPL que tu proposes ne permet le branchement que d'une seule prise RJ45, alors que le switch en propose quatre.

Si l'on a besoin d'étendre le réseau, par exemple en branchant une imprimante, il faudra bien rajouter un switch, et donc quelque part en arriver à répondre à la question posée.

_EDIT: ma réponse arrive un peu retard._


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2009)

http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=58329


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=58329


Bien.

Mais tiens-nous au courant. Comme ça on en aura vraiment la confirmation.


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Vive les forums bien faits


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Hum... Je n'ai pas l'impression que ça réponde à la question posée par rizoto, question par ailleurs intéressante à laquelle j'aurais aimé que quelqu'un arrive à donner une réponse.
> 
> Ce que veut savoir rizoto, c'est s'il peut brancher un switch à la sortie de son CPL Netgear HDX101, côté ordinateur, pour partager cette liaison avec un second ordinateur.
> 
> ...





rizoto a dit:


> http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=58329





rizoto a dit:


> Merci Teo, Apparemment il est possible de brancher un switch. J'en prendrai un au boulot la semaine prochaine pour essayer.
> 
> @Jean miche. Oui je pourrai très bien acheter un autre adaptateur mail il coute 4 fois le prix d'un switch



Devolo est le leader européen du CPL. Si je propose l'achat d'un autre adaptateur, c'est que sur le site de Devolo il ne parle pas du tout d'une possibilité d'installation de switch quelconque.
Recherchez par vous mêmes :

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/service/dLANFAQ.html

Le mieux est encore d'essayer mais j'ai des doutes.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

Je ne vois pas vraiment la raison pour laquelle Devolo qui fabrique des modules CPL en viendrait à parler de concentrateurs (hub ou switch), dont l'utilisation représenterait par ailleurs forcément un manque à gagner pour eux.

De plus on peut noter qu'il y a des configurations (malheureusement pas suffisamment détaillées au niveau du modèle des appareils utilisés) pour lesquelles le branchement d'un switch derrière un CPL fonctionne (en voilà un autre exemple).

En tout cas on en d'accord sur le fait qu'on ne peut pas faire l'économie d'essayer.


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne vois pas vraiment la raison pour laquelle Devolo qui fabrique des modules CPL en viendrait à parler de concentrateurs (hub ou switch), dont l'utilisation représenterait par ailleurs forcément un manque à gagner pour eux.
> 
> De plus on peut noter qu'il y a des configurations (malheureusement pas suffisamment détaillées au niveau du modèle des appareils utilisés) pour lesquelles le branchement d'un switch derrière un CPL fonctionne (en voilà un autre exemple).
> 
> En tout cas on en d'accord sur le fait qu'on ne peut pas faire l'économie d'essayer.




Mon matériel Dévolo marche derrière un modem-routeur avec switch de Netgear. Je connais la grande qualité de ce type de matériel, par contre je viens de trouver qu'il est impossible de brancher un  switch quelconque sur le HDX101 de Netgear. 
" 1 Un HDX101 peut cohabiter avec les produits HomePlug 1.0 mais *n'est pas compatible *ou utilisable *avec* l'adaptateur Powerline Ethernet XE102, l'extension de réseau Wi-Fi Powerline WGX102, *le switch Ethernet Powerline 85 Mbps XE104*, l'adaptateur Powerline Ethernet 85Mbps XE103."
Ce sont également des matériels Netgear. Il y a toutes les chances qu'un autre switch d'une autre marque ne sera pas compatible également.

Voilà la fiche technique de Netgear :

http://www.netgear.fr/produits/ft.php?prod=HDX101


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2009)

On doit probablement tomber sur une situation que j'ai évoquée plus haut dans mon post #48. Reste à savoir si le problème vient du CPL, du switch, ou des deux.

J'attends donc impatiemment le résultat du test de rizoto.


----------



## rizoto (15 Juin 2009)

J'ai pris un switch netgear du boulot et l'ai branche a mon boitier CPL. Tout fonctionne parfaitement !

Je n'ai plus qu'a acheter un switch + wifi.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai pris un switch netgear du boulot et l'ai branche a mon boitier CPL. Tout fonctionne parfaitement !
> 
> Je n'ai plus qu'a acheter un switch + wifi.



Avec quel modèle de switch celà marche t-il ? 
Voilà un lien tiré du site de Netgear avec des modéles de Switch 10/100 :

http://www.netgear.fr/produits/index.php?cat=6


----------



## rizoto (15 Juin 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Avec quel modèle de switch celà marche t-il ?
> Voilà un lien tiré du site de Netgear avec des modéles de Switch 10/100 :
> 
> http://www.netgear.fr/produits/index.php?cat=6



FS105


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce sont 2 netgear HDX101 et le site de netgear n'est pas vraiment explicite.



Le problème est que le HDX101 n'est compatible que PC et pas Mac.
Voilà extrait du site de la FNAC, le Netgear HDX101:

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-Netgear-HDX101?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=5&Fr=0

Devolo est lui compatible Mac.


----------



## rizoto (16 Juin 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Le problème est que le HDX101 n'est compatible que PC et pas Mac.
> Voilà extrait du site de la FNAC, le Netgear HDX101:
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-Netgear-HDX101?Mn=-1&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=5&Fr=0
> ...



SI, il est compatible MAC. seul l'encryptage n'est pas géré. D'ailleurs si l'on se fie au descriptif FNAC, il n'est pas compatible avec Vista :mouais:.

Tu bosses chez Devolo?

EDIT : Vu sur le site :

*Configuration requise :
* *- Pour la connexion :* Port Ethernet RJ-45 libre
*- Pour modifier le cryptage et le paramétrage : *Microsoft® Windows® 2000 ou XP :mouais:


----------



## bensouze31 (16 Juin 2009)

Perso moi j'ai des cpl chez moi je les ai vite envoyé. Je perds le signal tout le temps. Si tu vis dans un vieille appart je te l'ai déconseille par contre s'il est récent ou que l'électricité à été refait sa pourrait être pas mal. Jte conseil de t'en faire préter pour contrôler la qualité.
Et les gars les cpl sa se branche à une prise de courant pas à l'ordi. Donc toutes les CPL sont compatibles avec n'importe quel OS!


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Juin 2009)

Je change de sujet pour revenir sur un autre évoqué un peu plus haut dans le fil.

Cela concerne les émissions radio dont le CPL est responsable. Pour rappel, les boîtiers CPL injectent dans les fils électriques des maisons un *courant HF pulsé qui rayonne aux alentours* (rayonnement dont par ailleurs on connaît maintenant les effets néfastes sur le vivant : chaînes protéiques endommagées, etc.). Ils se comportent comme des émetteurs avec une immense antenne.

J'ajouterai donc quelques informations dont on vient de me faire part. Elles proviennent d'une victime directe du CPL, en tant qu'usager régulier des *moyens de télécommunication en ondes courtes*, à titre professionnel et en radio-amateur. Celui-ci m'indique que le CPL est une véritable plaie, car il suffit d'une seule installation de ces appareils pour brouiller toute communication dans un large périmètre sur des bandes radio pourtant _réservées_.

Les bandes concernées sont utilisées par l'aéronautique, la Croix-Rouge, les ambassades, la radiodiffusion internationale, les radioamateurs, etc. (voir par ici).

La vente des modules CPL en tant qu'appareils de transmission filaires ne pose pas de problème, car pris isolément, ceux-ci répondent aux normes en matière de CEM. En revanche, dès qu'on les branche à une installation électrique aux caractéristiques forcément inconnues et qui s'avère le plus souvent mal adaptée, les choses se gâtent : on explose les niveaux de perturbation autorisés. En bref, on a *le droit d'acheter* des modules CPL, mais dans la grande majorité des cas, à cause de l'installation électrique qui les reçoit, *leur utilisation est illicite* car elle enfreint la réglementation.

Cette personne m'a fait part des niveaux de pollution EM mesurés dans son cas, et de la facilité avec laquelle il a réussi à localiser le responsable dans son quartier. J'en profite pour rappeler qu'en cas de brouillage des bandes radio réservées, le règlement « amiable » du problème par l'ANFR commence par une *« taxe de brouillage » à 450&#8364;*, et aboutit de toute manière, et si c'est nécessaire après d'autres actions légales aussi coûteuses que désagréables, à l'arrêt de l'installation incriminée.

Vous voilà donc prévenus : si vous avez un usager des ondes courtes dans votre quartier, et tout particulièrement s'il s'agit d'un professionnel ou d'un institutionnel, attendez-vous à voir débarquer un jour les gendarmes et à devoir ouvrir votre porte-monnaie.


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> SI, il est compatible MAC. seul l'encryptage n'est pas géré. D'ailleurs si l'on se fie au descriptif FNAC, il n'est pas compatible avec Vista :mouais:.
> 
> Tu bosses chez Devolo?



Je ne bosse pas chez Devolo. J'ai acheté ce cpl parce qu'il y avait un logiciel spécifique pour le mac et justement également parce qu'il y a cryptage. 

Pour plus de détails, je te renvoie sur le site de la FNAC pour le dernier produit Devolo présenté : Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...rter-Kit?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0

et pour plus de détails un lien sur le site de Devolo:

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/produkte/Produits dlan/dlan200avplussk.html


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Juin 2009)

Ouaip... mais le prix 40% inférieur des CPL Netgear HDX101 peut bien justifier l'absence d'un outil de configuration Mac, lequel n'est pas utile pour faire fonctionner une configuration domestique courante.


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je change de sujet pour revenir sur un autre évoqué un peu plus haut dans le fil.
> Cela concerne les émissions radio dont le CPL est responsable.
> ()
> Cette personne m'a fait part des niveaux de pollution EM mesurés dans son cas, et de la facilité avec laquelle il a réussi à localiser le responsable dans son quartier. J'en profite pour rappeler qu'en cas de brouillage des bandes radio réservées, le règlement « amiable » du problème par l'ANFR commence par une *« taxe de brouillage » à 450*, et aboutit de toute manière, et si c'est nécessaire après d'autres actions légales aussi coûteuses que désagréables, à l'arrêt de l'installation incriminée.
> ()



Il faudrait savoir comment faire pour "tester" son installation.
Et qu'est-ce que "dans son quartier" ? Quelle distance ? Tu as l'air de dire que ce n'était pas compliqué, tu peux expliciter ? Je suis à un peu plus d'un kilomètre de l'ancienne "Piscine", dans l'est parisien, je n'aimerai pas les déranger  
Merci d'avoir porté ces infos, particulièrement celles sur l'éventuelle dangerosité, j'ignorais totalement cela. Ayant un boitier à moins d'un mètre de ma tête quand je dors, je me pose maintenant des questions


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Juin 2009)

Pour tester, il faut avoir un minimum de matériel radioamateur (une CB et un S-mètre), ou un scanner fonctionnant dans les ondes courtes.

Quant à la distance, cela dépend énormément de l'installation électrique (c'est-à-dire les fils, mais aussi les appareils qu'on branche dessus normalement). Et c'est là tout le problème du CPL. Sans que cela change quoi que ce soit au niveau du transport de l'énergie (ce qui est le but premier d'une installation électrique), on peut tomber sur des cas ou le rayonnement est intense et d'autres où il est plus discret. Mais comme les fils électriques dans le plinthes ne sont généralement jamais torsadés, on se trouve dans des situations où la pollution radio est le plus souvent insupportable à plusieurs dizaines de mètres de l'habitation.

Dans le cas que j'ai rapporté, l'installation mise en cause était située à une cinquantaine de mètres. Elle a été trouvée en moins de dix minutes à l'aide d'une CB sur batterie munie d'une antenne directive.


Concernant les risques encourus du fait des émissions EM pulsées, ils sont encore mal connus. Des expériences ont montré les effets sur le matériel bio-chimique, mais les effets sur les individus ne sont pas assez rapides et on n'y a pas encore assez de victimes pour disposer de statistiques probantes établissant le lien entre l'utilisation des appareils et les problèmes sanitaires attendus. On se trouve dans le même cas que pour l'amiante il y a cinquante ans ou le tabac il y a trente ans. Et, comme pour ceux-là, quand les malades et les morts se compteront par centaines de milliers, on l'aura la preuve, mais il sera un peu trop tard.

Toutefois je ne pense pas que dans notre environnement quotidien le CPL représente un risque aussi grand que le GSM et le Wifi. S'il faut s'inquiéter, il faudrait plutôt commencer par s'intéresser à ces derniers.

Le gros problème actuel du CPL, c'est plutôt le brouillage.


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Toutefois je ne pense pas que dans notre environnement quotidien le CPL représente un risque aussi grand que le GSM et le Wifi. S'il faut s'inquiéter, il faudrait plutôt commencer par s'intéresser à ces derniers.



Qu'est ce qui te fait dire que le CPL serait moins nocif que GSM et Wifi?


----------



## fpoil (17 Juin 2009)

ouais surtout personne n'en sais rien... peut être dans 20 ans quand la durée d'exposition aux rayonnements divers (cpl, wifi gsm...) de millions de personnes permettra d'obtenir des résultats statistiques fiables

en attendant je cumule les trois en plusieurs fois sans parler de mes voisins ... et je fume


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2009)

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus est l'addition de tout cet electrosmog&#8230; entre les téléphones  DECT, les téléphones portables, le wifi, le CPL, les lignes hautes tensions&#8230;  ça commence à faire beaucoup


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te fait dire que le CPL serait moins nocif que GSM et Wifi?


C'est la concentration des ondes EM. Quand on se trouve à moins de 50 cm d'une antenne Wifi (celle de l'Airport de son Mac par exemple) ou quand on a la tête collée contre son téléphone portable, je pense qu'on s'en prend forcément beaucoup plus que dans le cas du CPL, où la  puissance rayonnée est diffusée sur une longueur plus importante (on doit être aux environs de 2mW par mètre de fil électrique).


Je m'aperçois qu'il y a un aspect dont je n'ai pas parlé, qui est le brouillage inverse, des émetteurs radio à ondes courtes sur les installations CPL.

Il s'avère en effet qu'un simple émetteur de seulement 2W placé à une trentaine de mètres est capable de créer suffisamment de perturbations pour interrompre de façon répétée les transmissions sur le réseau informatique. Pour des distances supérieures, les perturbations créent suffisamment d'erreur de transmission pour en réduire le débit (et également augmenter le risque de faire passer des données erronées).

Bref, si le CPL est gênant, il peut aussi être gêné. Dans tous les cas il n'est pas compatible avec les stations de télécommunication et de télédiffusion sur ondes courtes.


----------



## maxetmac (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Après avoir lu toutes les pages de ce forum, je me décide à vous expliquer mon installation perso.

un PowerMac branché en ethernet sur un modem/routeur Netgear
un adaptateur CPL 85 Mo  branché sur un des trois ports ethernet restants libres du routeur 
deux autres Macs branchés à l'étage via, chacun, un adaptateur CPL

aussi simple pour le branchement en réseau de 2 ou 3 machines.........à part le Wifi, je ne vois pas !
Mais chez moi, vielle maison, plancher et murs ÉPAIS! le Wifi ne passe pas partout.
A savoir aussi que le CPL ne passe pas s'il rencontre un tableau électrique avec disjoncteur sur son passage.
Sinon, que du bonheur depuis 2 ans.

Voili voilou


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ouaip... mais le prix 40% inférieur des CPL Netgear HDX101 peut bien justifier l'absence d'un outil de configuration Mac, lequel n'est pas utile pour faire fonctionner une configuration domestique courante.



Tu sais il y a d'autres adaptateurs Devolo moins chers et tout aussi bons.
Toujours le site de la FNAC:

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...easy-CPL?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0

et le lien sur le site de Devolo de ce Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL: 

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/produkte/Produits dlan/dlan200aveasysk.html


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Juin 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu sais il y a d'autres adaptateurs Devolo moins chers et tout aussi bons.
> Toujours le site de la FNAC:
> 
> http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...easy-CPL?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0


 Ouaip... Mais même comparé à ce modèle, le Netgear est encore 30% moins cher.


Cela dit je ne suis pas un pro-CPL. Je pense qu'à tout point de vue (sécurité informatique, respect de la réglementation, aspect sanitaire) il est préférable d'avoir recours à du câble, tel que de l'Ethernet 100M ou Gigabit. Et je ne suis pas loin de considérer qu'à l'intérieur d'une maison, où l'on a bien été en mesure de faire passer des fils d'alimentation électrique, on peut aussi faire l'effort de faire passer du câble RJ45 même si cela nécessite quelques travaux (tout particulièrement quand on est propriétaire ou quand  il s'agit d'une construction récente).


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ouaip... Mais même comparé à ce modèle, le Netgear est encore 30% moins cher.



C'est pas cher mais pas compatible Mac et pas crypté.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Cela dit je ne suis pas un pro-CPL. Je pense qu'à tout point de vue (sécurité informatique, respect de la réglementation, aspect sanitaire) il est préférable d'avoir recours à du câble, tel que de l'Ethernet 100M ou Gigabit. Et je ne suis pas loin de considérer qu'à l'intérieur d'une maison, où l'on a bien été en mesure de faire passer des fils d'alimentation électrique, on peut aussi faire l'effort de faire passer du câble RJ45 même si cela nécessite quelques travaux (tout particulièrement quand on est propriétaire ou quand  il s'agit d'une construction récente).



Nous avons également pensé au câblage ethernet. Il en fallait des mètres linéaires, des switchs et des hubs pour pouvoir atteindre les 2 chambres au second d'une maison ancienne avec des murs de pierre de 1 mètre d'épaisseur ou moins à certains endroits. Percer de tels murs ou cloisons étaient obligatoires pour le câblage.

La solution du cpl et plus particulièrement de Devolo est autrement plus simple. La mise en route est immédiate et sans tirage de câbles, sans travaux de percement, de raccords, de peintures...Il y a des goulottes où passent les câbles électriques partout dans une maison ou un appartement, autant les utiliser avec le cpl sans mettre sans dessus dessous un intérieur.

Pour des réponses sur les ondes, les émetteurs, les autres questions techniques, ..., je renvoie sur le site de Devolo, le leader européen du cpl :

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/service/dLANFAQ.html


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> C'est pas cher mais pas compatible Mac et pas crypté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais tu a des actions chex eux, c'est pas possible ?!



Jean-Miche a dit:


> Nous avons également pensé au câblage ethernet. Il en fallait des mètres linéaires, des switchs et des hubs pour pouvoir atteindre les 2 chambres au second d'une maison ancienne avec des murs de pierre de 1 mètre d'épaisseur ou moins à certains endroits. Percer de tels murs ou cloisons étaient obligatoires pour le câblage.



T'habites un chateau fort ?


Serieusement, Devolo, netgear, etc... c'est du pareil au même ! c'est made in china


----------



## fpoil (19 Juin 2009)

Ouais Jean-Miche s'est fait virer de chez numericable alors depuis il a tenté l'aventure chez dévolo...


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Mais tu a des actions chex eux, c'est pas possible ?!



Je n'ai pas d'actions chez Devolo mais avant d'acheter je fais toujours une étude préalable. Je suis content de mon choix et en fait profiter ceux qui voudrait acheter du matériel moins cher mais pas aussi bon.
Il n'y a pas que le prix.



rizoto a dit:


> T'habites un chateau fort ?



Regarde en miniature mon château.



rizoto a dit:


> Serieusement, Devolo, netgear, etc... c'est du pareil au même ! c'est made in china



C'est peut être fait en Chine. Mais il y a des spécifications de production à respecter. Les Mac sont aussi fabriqués en Chine. Ils ne s'en aient jamais vendu autant.


----------



## Jacques Lafleur (19 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, pardon ma réponse était insuffisante. voici donc la chaine cinématique:
sortie du CPL branché sur un  switch à 4 sorties:
sortie 1 vers ordinateur, sortie 2 vers imprimante réseau, sortie 3 disponible à la connection d'un ordi portable en particulier (besoins de cette assos).
Le tout fonctionne les 2 ordi allumés ont le réseau tout comme internet, par contre la surcharge du nombre d'ordis allumés venant des bureaux freine bien sur le débit qui peut aller jusqu'à beuguer 
Par contre en utilisation normale tout va bien . (Nota ben) je parle bien sur du CPL récepteur et non de l'émetteur branché au modem qui lui se trouve aux bureaux.
Voilà j'espère avoir bien répondu à ta question. Pour ta gouverne, les CPL livrés avec Free sont eux associés et sont donc de cefait "sécurisés"


----------



## Frodon (19 Juillet 2009)

Attention, en matière de CPL, il y a parfois de grosse différence entre les adaptateurs, notamment en terme de stabilité et du débit.

Par exemple, évitez les DLink DHP-300 (ou le kit DHP-301), qui sont certe pas chers, mais qui surchauffent et plantent régulièrement.
Les derniers modèles de DLink sont bien meilleurs (les DHP-302 ou le kit DHP-303), tout en restant abordables.

Les Devolo sont bien aussi. Le NetGear je ne sais pas, mais en faisant une petite recherche Google, beaucoup de test parle de surchauffe, ce qui peut être mauvais signe quant à sa stabilité éventuelle.


----------



## rizoto (19 Juillet 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Attention, en matière de CPL, il y a parfois de grosse différence entre les adaptateurs, notamment en terme de stabilité et du débit.
> 
> Par exemple, évitez les DLink DHP-300 (ou le kit DHP-301), qui sont certe pas chers, mais qui surchauffent et plantent régulièrement.
> Les derniers modèles de DLink sont bien meilleurs (les DHP-302 ou le kit DHP-303), tout en restant abordables.
> ...



Mes connecteurs netgears chauffent aussi beaucoup ! On verra ce que ca donne dans le temps ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Juillet 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Les Devolo sont bien aussi.



Nous avons des Devolo et nous sommes très contents. 
Voilà sur le site de la FNAC le dernier modèle : le Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...-Devolo-dLAN-200-AVplus-Starter-Kit?PID=50250

et pour plus de détails un lien sur le site internet de Devolo : 

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/produkte/Produits dlan/dlan200avplussk.html

Il y a un modèle moins cher sur le site de la FNAC tout en étant aussi efficace: le Devolo Kit de demarrage dLan 200 AVeasy CPL 

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...it-de-demarrage-dLan-200-AVeasy-CPL?PID=50250


----------



## moebius80 (19 Juillet 2009)

Pour ce qui est du CPL...Il faut nécessairement être en monophasé (la plupart des cas mais pas toujours...) Perso, j'ai une installation en triphasé donc le CPL, j'oublie.... Je pourrais le faire fonctionner en mettant un systeme de répétition du signal sur les phases mais qui serait couteux et qui n'arriverait de toute façon pas à la qualité d'un ethernet....


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Juillet 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du CPL...Il faut nécessairement être en monophasé (la plupart des cas mais pas toujours...) Perso, j'ai une installation en triphasé donc le CPL, j'oublie.... Je pourrais le faire fonctionner en mettant un systeme de répétition du signal sur les phases mais qui serait couteux et qui n'arriverait de toute façon pas à la qualité d'un ethernet....



Voilà la réponse à ton installation (extrait du FAQ de Devolo): 

*Question :*
Il y a trois phases séparées dans ma maison. Est-ce que dLAN peut établir une liaison d'une phase à une autre ?

*Réponse :*
Oui. Ce qu'on appelle le couplage de phase fonctionne sur les appareils dLAN *sans montage d'un coupleur de phase supplémentaire*. Cela signifie que vous pouvez également établir des connexions réseau via deux ou trois phases.

Le lien du FAQ du site de Devolo :

http://www.devolo.fr/fr_FR_cs/service/dLANFAQ.html#Frage_006


----------

